# ViP612 Spontaneous Reboots



## kcohen1017 (Jan 13, 2009)

Good afternoon -
I have three (yes, three) 612 units, and all three reboot on their own at seemingly random times, sometimes not at all, other times up to 2-3 times per day. The units have been replaced by Dish, which did not resolve the problem. They Dish people have been sympathetic but not very helpful, to the point of denying that there isn't a problem with the units. In my last conversation with them, the tech even went so far as to claim that no one else has this problem!

As a self-proclaimed geek, I'm bound and determined to figure this out once and for all. I went so far as to install a voltage regulator (not a surge protector, but a genuine voltage regulator) for one of the units. I just got off the phone with my wife, who informed me that the 612 just did a reboot so that nixes power as the problem.

Anyway, to wrap this up, has anyone come up with the real cause of this issue? Some of the threads on other receivers indicated heat build-up as a culprit.

TIA

kcohen1017


----------



## phatal (May 15, 2006)

I don't have a 612, but I do have 3 622's (yes, three) .

These units are very sensitive to heat and will panic (and reboot) or lock up if they get too warm. Gone are the days of keeping electronics in closed unventilated cabinets. While I can't state a definite yes in your situation, it would be something to consider, if you haven't already. Are your machines in open, well ventilated areas? Do you ever hear the fan running at high RPM's (other than when it's rebooting)? Normally I never hear the cooling fan in my 622's, however, I did have 1 that wasn't in a very good spot and was overheating. When it did get hot, the fan would increase in RPM's and volume - and eventually lock up or reboot. Fixed the problem by removing the door of the cabinet it was in.


----------



## kcohen1017 (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the fast response, I appreciate it.

As soon as I get home, I'm going to re-locate all of the 612s so that they're not stuffed into their cabinets and nothing is blocking the vents.

I'll post again when I have a verifiable result


----------



## zedug (Oct 23, 2006)

what firmware version are they using ? are your boxes doing something specific when they reboot ? do they all reboot at the same time ? are they all located close to each other ?


----------



## ccf (Jan 24, 2009)

ours is doing the same thing. 7 times in one hour! the other night. Dish has been out twice with in a week. The first time they ran a new cable. This last time they ordered a new receiver. I think it is just buggy software.


----------



## ssw1962 (Feb 3, 2009)

Same problem with the 612 as I am on my second unit. First unit froze and reboot 2x-4x per day. Called Dish after going through the mindless, prescripted problem solving tasks (that didn't work) a new (remanufactured) unit was sent. Hooked the "new" unit up and froze within the first 3 minutes and 4 times within the first hour. Afterwards, froze up every time the channel was changed to another HD channel. I know there is nothing wrong with my power supply, reception etc as I ran a 212 (?) for 2 years and never had any issues. Also, have the 212 in my HT room and don't have problems.

Also have the same issues described in other threads with the OTA problem. I have one station when turned on comes in at 85%, then drops off to 0 for a couple of seconds and comes back and repeats in about 2 minutes. On any other unit, the signal comes in at 97%.

When Tech Support was contacted last night, they attempted to go through the same prescripted problem solving and I stopped them after the first sentence. A technician is dispatched to take a look at it tomorrow.

Very unhappy with this unit. Also, when I asked Tech Support if there have been any similar complaints, they said "no". That obviously can't be true after reading the threads on this forum.


----------



## joker305 (Feb 3, 2009)

I had similar problem after having a DISH VIP612DVR installed. It would spontaneously reboot multiple times each day. After a month of troubleshooting with DISH techs on the phone and visits by techs to my home and replacement of 612 units I made a discovery myself. I unplugged from an electrical outlet a SlingLink Turbo box located in an adjacent room. The rebooting problem disappeared. The SlingLink box alows me to run high-speed internet connection through my existing electrical wiring. I use it to provide internet access to a VIP622DVR in a downstairs room for online movie downloads. The SlingLink causes no problems to the VIP622DVR. It does however certainly affect the VIP612DVR. I convinced dish to replace the 612 with a 622 at no cost so I can plug in the SlingLink box again. I hope this helps. The 612 boxes are apparently very sensitive to any AC power "irregularities".


----------



## ccf (Jan 24, 2009)

The second one they sent was rebuilt and lasted one day before it reboot three times in one hour. After a call the tech support that was scripted trouble shooting.
I filed a complaint with the Better Business Bureau on Jan 28 and just had a vip 722 dvr installed today. Feb 3rd at no charge. The tech that came out said they have had numerous complaints with the 612


----------



## ssw1962 (Feb 3, 2009)

Well, the tech came out today and confirmed that there are software issues and it is worthless to keep exchanging units as the same thing will happen. The issue was "logged" with Dish Network. So, here I sit...............with the same piece of junk.

:flaiming:flaiming


----------

